# Cleaner for white van



## FunkyStanley (Jun 29, 2011)

Hi all.
Just got my VW Crafter and the paintwork is filthy and dull. I'm going to give it a good clean then want to give the paint a clean/polish/wax. Can anyone recommend a good, not too expensive shampoo and then cleaner wax...something along the lines of Megs cleaner wax pls? as its a massive area to treat and we're coming into winter i want something that is easy to apply and remove. Its going to be a camper so its not got to be concours, just cleaner, brighter and repel water a bit.
Cheers
Rob.


----------



## Deathstar (Jan 13, 2013)

I have always found AG SRP to be great at cleaning paint, whilst providing some basic protection.


----------



## FunkyStanley (Jun 29, 2011)

Thanks Deathstar, i've heard that its a pretty good all-rounder so might give it a whirl.


----------



## NornIron (May 12, 2007)

Optimum Poli Seal is another option, an excellent AIO which is great at pulling dirt out :thumb:


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

AG SRP is a good all rounder, some people like Auto Finesse Tripple, Detailedonline do a nice polish, M&K Pure is very nice.


----------



## FunkyStanley (Jun 29, 2011)

Cool, thanks guys. I might get all three as its a high roof, MWB so loads of bl00dy area to work on :thumb:


----------



## Rappy (Oct 2, 2020)

Rupes Uno Protect :thumb:

The best A.I.O in my opinion. Far superior to the new Megs 3 in 1 cleaner wax.


----------



## roscopervis (Aug 22, 2006)

All the AIO's will do the job, but as far as pure paint cleaning on white paint goes, nothing I've used cleans as well as this:










Then go over it quickly with a decent spray sealant or even a rinse spray sealant.


----------



## 4Wheels&Engine (Jun 11, 2020)

Mike Phillips highly rates Blackfire One Step and has shown in it a number of videos, also Pinnacle Jeweling Wax. A web search will also find articles he has written on them.

Autogeek YouTube

There is also Xtreme Systems LVR 403/404 - 403 is sold as Final Finish in the UK, I don't know if 404 (Helios) is in the UK yet.

There are many shampoos - Bilt Hamber auto-wash is highly regarded, Garage Therapy One Shampoo, Carbon Collective Lusso ... and the list goes on and on - there are lots of shampoo reviews and comparisons on here.

For fast protection, something like Gyeon Wet Coat/Essence or similar is a good option.

If you like to experiment, Carbon Collective Lusso and Hybrid can be mixed together, applied as one and pressure washed off, panel by panel (on a car).

Your best purchase may well be a quality work platform you feel happy standing on, unless you have arms like Mr Tickle, or go-go Gadget legs.


----------



## Coatings (Feb 10, 2020)

Don’t know if it’s available over their but Dr. Beasley’s Z1 has been gaining steam on Autogeek forum.


It’s an AIO that lays down 1yr Ceramic protection.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 66Rob (Sep 25, 2007)

roscopervis said:


> All the AIO's will do the job, but as far as pure paint cleaning on white paint goes, nothing I've used cleans as well as this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beat me to it I was about to suggest this as well. Fantastic paint cleaner I have used on 2 white cars and the difference it makes is amazing.


----------



## mac1459 (Aug 25, 2011)

Dodo Juice Lime prime by hand or machine 
mac


----------



## JU5T1N (Dec 7, 2019)

Its the abrasives that do the cleaning so really any polish is a cleaner polish, I use P&S playmaker easy to use with good work time and doesn't stain trim, leaves beadmaker behind which enhances the look of white paint.


----------



## Ballbagracer (Sep 8, 2016)

66Rob said:


> Beat me to it I was about to suggest this as well. Fantastic paint cleaner I have used on 2 white cars and the difference it makes is amazing.


So if I was to use this would I clay bar first or after using?


----------



## roscopervis (Aug 22, 2006)

Chemical decon and clay would be first, then this paint cleaner. From then, you can polish or protect.


----------

